# First Ride-ZForce 800 53/EPS



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Sorry, no mud, just some cuts from the first ride of this Z-8 out on the sand and desert.

Zforce First Ride 1 - YouTube

Zforce First Ride 2 - YouTube


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I have to say I'm pretty Impressed


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

The more I ride it, the better it sounds and runs. Got about 30 miles on now and when it hooks-up, it slams me back in the seat..better then I expected and I haven't nailed it yet. I think with some real tires and a little lift kit on the EX version this could be a great mud machine.


----------



## jamiec17 (Jun 25, 2014)

nice vid how's the comfort with the shock, probly a little stiff being new but just wondering, and wow I didn't know it snowed in NM. o and by the way I was at vfj's a month ago he has a 2014 teryx and he put dual muzzy's and other stuff to make 62.5 hp, which I believe the z800 come's stock with having that same amount of hp. I always liked you video's I get good info from them


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

jamiec17 said:


> nice vid how's the comfort with the shock, probly a little stiff being new but just wondering, and wow I didn't know it snowed in NM. o and by the way I was at vfj's a month ago he has a 2014 teryx and he put dual muzzy's and other stuff to make 62.5 hp, which I believe the z800 come's stock with having that same amount of hp. I always liked you video's I get good info from them


Yeah it comes with a full 800cc v-twin kicking out every bit of 62+hp. Still taking it easy on it but there were times when I jumped on it and if it got traction, it pinned me back good. A nice surprise. Not a big fan of the tires though as you might guess. Think I'll put my Reapers on it.. 

This 53" version has a wheel width of 50" over the EXs 59" so it's a shorter a-arms and travel and different shock angle. It is stiffer but most of that can be adjusted out with the shock preload and compression adjustments. It's nice to have that ability. I'm close now and its OK. Just a little more and I think I'll have it spot on. Just want it nice as possible for the Wife...


----------



## shawn30 (Sep 2, 2014)

Wait, do you still have the Brute?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

shawn30 said:


> Wait, do you still have the Brute?


Yes...I still have my trusty steed  This one is more for the family and Grandkids on campouts.


----------

